# Ceado E37S thoughts



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have the opportunity to buy a Ceado E37S and was wondering if those who have one/have used one/have an opinion on them could chime in with their thoughts. Googling around has thrown up a few people unhappy with quality of the older E37 and also someone on here also possibly had an issue with the burrs, though I think it turned out not to be a problem?

I'm interested to know - How it performs in the cup, does it distribute well or do you need to redistribute, reliability of the timed dosing, ease of use and user friendliness of the electronics. (I think I'd be using it with a glass/perspex tube hopper with a weight on top)

p.s. I have already read DaveC's review, just looking for some more user experience before I go ahead.

Many thanks


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Fluffles -

First things first - I'm coming to this from a Mignon so I'm sure there are more experienced users better placed than me to comment. That said, I've had my e37s since the group buy and am really pleased with it.

In the cup I'm definitely getting more out of the beans although appreciate that this is clearly subjective.

Initially I was disappointed by the distribution and timer. Coming from the mignon I was used to faffing about with WDT to redistribute and get rid of clumps as well as topping up / removing grinds and constant weighing. The combination of carrying this behaviour across to the new grinder, settling the burrs in and not having enough weight in the hopper meant that things were disappointingly inconsistent to begin with. This drastically improved once I had run 4 or 5 kilos through and (clearly more importantly) started using a tube with a weight. Now my routine could not be simpler - a quick purge if needed (set up on one button) then grind straight into the basket using the timer on the other, sanity check on the weight, very light sideways and downwards tap to level, tamp and away I go. Written down that somehow sounds a lot more... clearly could be simpler! The weighing is now pretty much totally out of habit - I have the timer between 4 and 4.5s for between 17-18g depending on bean and it is pretty much always within 0.1g.

Finally on ease of use and user friendliness of electronics - not a huge amount to say - I turn it on and use it. When changing bean I will make a minor adjustment to the timer and the grind setting both of which are very easy to do. If I was being really, really picky I do find the menu a bit annoying - the beep is stupidly loud and you have to scroll through quite a lot of options to change the timings and given it is the only option in the menu I really use on a day to day basis it would be great if it had a shortcut. Similarly the grind adjustment took a bit of getting used to - largely my fault as I was a bit gentle with it to begin with.

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

The new E37s comes with a stainless steel SCC flap which apparently does the business in terms of distribution and dose accuracy.

Mine came with the old style rubber flap which was woeful, so I modded mine with a clump crusher of sorts.

Happy as Larry I'd say, don't think I'll be upgrading from it anytime soon, though I do wish it had an extra level of precision on the timer and perhaps some sort of lights so you can see what you're doing on dark mornings.

Also when you get down to your last 150g of beans or so you start observing the sliding scale of the grind coarsening as you get through the beans.

Glass tube and weight is something I may consider getting but at the moment I have the Mazzer Mini hopper.

Hope this helps,

Dave


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.

@JGF - where did you get the tube and weight from?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Perspex hopper from eBay is the way to go


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

UrbanBumpkin very kindly sold me a spare tube he had bought via the group buy - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23383-58mm-Borosilicate-Glass-tube-Hopper-Wanted&p=289323#post289323

The weight I bought from ebay - a 50mm diameter * 100mm long mild steel round bar from steel2go - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bright-Mild-Steel-Round-Bar-50mm-dia-100mm-long-1A-Rod-/301212300186?hash=item4621a6f39a


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

I tried one of these at BB when we were there getting a setup for my dad. I was interested to see the difference the 83mm burrs made over the usual 64mm suspects and was surprised - the difference just the grinder made was instantly noticeable in the cup (same bean, machine etc etc - grinder the only difference). Cant comment on useability etc as I'm a mazzer doser user usually so its easily more user friendly than that!

Trying this grinder was what convinced me that the titan class grinders are the way to go and that bigger burrs really are noticeably better.. so got me looking for a royal.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Perspex hopper from eBay is the way to go


anyone has a link? i cant find anything


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

I've had my E37S for 3 months but it's my first grinder so I don't have anything to compare it to. Saying that, I'm very happy with how it's been working. In that time I've had 14 different types of bean through it and never had a problem with clumping or found it tricky to get it working well with my machine.

I like it's small/stocky design and used with the smaller hopper I think it's overall size is a plus if you compare it to the other grinders with similar sized burrs.

The easily removed burr housing makes cleaning straightforward and the removable plastic tray at the bottom does a good job of catching 95% of accidental spills.

If I had to think of some negatives, it'd just be the stupidly loud beep, every once in a while it will eject coffee at some crazy angle all over your hand (still haven't figured out why) and the fact that the lever that you rotate to vary the coarseness seems like it could have been better designed to increase the sensitivity. Mine seems to spend all of it's time between about 6 and 8 on the scale which means that 80% of it's range isn't being used and sometimes it's easy to go too far when making adjustments. I'd prefer a finer control (using more of the scale) which would reduce the total 'range' of the adjustment but seeing as I never go near the extremes I'm sure that would be ok. Others might disagree with that, but that's just how I use mine.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I've just committed to buying one of these. Would everyone say that the weight is essential? Do you just stick it in on top of your beans?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you keep a decent amount of beans in your hopper, the grind will be more consistent. A way round this is to use a tube of perspex or borosilicate glass which sits in the throat of the grinder. You then put a weight on top of the beans to keep a decent pressure on a small amount of beans.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beans in the hopper will last a good few days. I stick about 250 gas in which lasts 3 or 4 days then top it up. The grinder works better with weight behind it. At the end of the day, you drink what you drink.You are either storing beans in the hopper or in a bag!


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah I'll only use about 150g in 4 days, best case! I guess so long as I keep it feed I'll be OK then? I'll keep my eye out for a glass tube, but I'm not a single doser


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I came up with a solution which if I can find it, worked for me. I got a small both bag and filled it with ceramic baking beans and as long as the beans are above the level of the throat the baking beans do the rest



Wombat said:


> Yeah I'll only use about 150g in 4 days, best case! I guess so long as I keep it feed I'll be OK then? I'll keep my eye out for a glass tube, but I'm not a single doser


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Wombat said:


> Yeah I'll only use about 150g in 4 days, best case!


Bet that changes when you have a top notch grinder.

I bought my grinder from David, he doesn't keep things long! Haha

Enjoy.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Wombat said:


> I'll keep my eye out for a glass tube, but I'm not a single doser


I have a borosilicate glass tube that I purchased for my old e37 but never used it. 58mm diameter by 100mm long. Presume that's the same size as the centre of the rubber collar on an e37s as presumably the plastic hopper as the same throat size?


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I think so, but lack the experience to confirm. I know before they starting billing small hoppers people were using the E37 hoppers


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Until recently I've been using a tube and weight, I think it's 500g. I actually think maybe this is too heavy.

More recently i just fill the hopper and empty it again back into the bag at the end of the day. Close the flap at the bottom of the hopper, lift it off, insert into open bag, open the flap and it empties itself back into the bag


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Until recently I've been using a tube and weight, I think it's 500g. I actually think maybe this is too heavy.
> 
> More recently i just fill the hopper and empty it again back into the bag at the end of the day. Close the flap at the bottom of the hopper, lift it off, insert into open bag, open the flap and it empties itself back into the bag


If I made more than 2 a day this might be viable, but given its just for me it seems a lot of faff to do that in the morning and after work! Maybe a lighter weight?

I notice my hopper doesn't have a finger guard so maybe this is a good thing, if I can figure out how to adapt it


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I only have 1 or 2 a day, usually just at weekends


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Why do you think 500g is too heavy?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

DaveK mentioned ceramic blind baking beads.

Here's what I do with mine..









Have removed hopper finger guard.

Approx 500g of beads in old nylon pop sock which has plenty of give allowing it to easily expand/contract and conform as bean level changes.

Top disk, tupperware lid in my case, limits how far top of bag can descend and aids the spreading of beads.

Maintains a weight on beans until they are lower than the hopper throat. Beads don't actually enter the hopper throat even when no beans.

I tend to top up daily with a day's worth of beans above the throat.

Not on the E37S but principle should apply.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

A neat solution, but any split in the material and a bead gets through... bye bye burrs!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

fluffles said:


> A neat solution, but any split in the material and a bead gets through... bye bye burrs!


Agree but unless you start off by using an already laddered pop sock I don't think there is too much likelihood of it deteriorating in use such that it might split catastrophically and without some prior indication.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Snakehips said:


> Agree but unless you start off by using an already laddered pop sock I don't think there is too much likelihood of it deteriorating in use such that it might split catastrophically and without prior warning.


I'm sure you're right, I'm not too familiar with pop socks


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I know how many fish you can get into a pair of tights.... 5. but beans? I had not thought of that.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice innovation! I shall consult the missus on pop sock durability. Does seem a bit high risk to me


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If the idea of baking beans worries, you could try popping some stale beans in a double pop socked (probably loosely shrinkwrap the beans if stale near fresh concerns) offering of the above. Worst case scenario then would be a grimace on your face if stales get through









Might not be perfect and suspect this may be overthought. A glass tube not just for single dosing works equally well for small consumption, think of it as a a small hopper that will hold, dependnant on length 70-100g with a weight on top to replicate the amount of beans you would have if you were to fill the hopper.

500g may well be too much weight am sure @Coffeechap did some experimentation on this a while back the idea being a smaller weight may slow the flow of beans entry into the burrs to near what it would be if hopper loaded (which is what I think @dfk41 bag of baking beans seeking to achieve) rather than pushed forcefully into the burrs ( which is what @fluffles 500g weight may have been doing)

All above open to testing and ridicule just observations from trying various things. Me, I just throw in a 250g bag into the mythos or 65e then throw another in it gets down a bit but we use an awful lot more coffee to be fair.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I thought the idea of the weight was to push the beans into the burrs at a consistent rate and to prevent them from moving as they enter the burrs (or stop them moving as much as when single dosing).


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think it's really just to simulate a full hopper for more of the time (I. E when hopper is nearly empty the last few beans are still being pushed in by half a hopper full. I hadn't thought of blind baking peas but I use maybe 150-200g stales in a cloth sunglasses pouch.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

I'm a verycontent E37s owner as I posted in the Ceado forum and I came from 9 years of Mazzer Mini E ownership. In my case I was happy to go ahead based on DaveCs review and a further chat.

A grinder in this price bracket or indeed the pricier conicals is a big decision so if I were the OP and did not know someone well that I trust I would read everything I could and then I would want to see my shortlist in action at a retailer if buying new, friendly enthusiast or two if buying used or perhaps see the particular grinder.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

So I've had this for a week now.

I can see what people mean about the reliable dosing, and there's certainly a level of complexity to my coffee that wasn't there before.

I'm still trying to get the right balance of dose and grind setting, as my coffee is a little less Barry White and a little more Ozzy Osborne at the minute.

I was made aware that adjusting the grind fineness without the motor running is a big error - functionally how are other owners adjusting their settings? I can think of several possibilities:

1) take the hopper off, purge the throat and then run on empty to make adjustments - huge waste of coffee

2) waste half a gram adjusting whilst coffee is still on

3) just dose a shot with the grinder, make a little adjustment whilst it's running. Coffee may go a little pear shaped but meh, the next one will be better


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Small adjustments, like a mm or two, won't cause a problem with the motor off. Just don't go loads finer when it's off or you could jam it up.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As jeebsy says, tiny tweaks probably won't hurt and usually I only make slight adjustments at a time. I try to do this during the 5 seconds it's running for. Yeah the next shot might be a halfway house but in any case you get this after any adjustment. It doesn't usually result in a sink shot.

I might be alone in this, but when my hopper is empty and I'm changing beans, I tend to adjust slightly tighter than I'm expecting the new beans to need - that way my dialling in is going coarser, which negates the issue. Tightening up as the beans age is usually a very small adjustment.

The only problem I have found thus far with dosing was after using some very dark oily beans. It caused the grinds (of subsequent lighter beans) to get stuck in the chute, giving very unpredictable dosing. I gave the whole burr chamber and chute area including SCC flap a good clean with cotton buds and am now back to good dosing.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Once you have the grind 'in the vicinity' then only small tweaks should be needed. So, as others have said, close the hopper shut off and make your major adjustments with the motor running. I am going to go a stage further than restrict it ti a couple off mls as I often do an inch or so but I accept if it goes wrong I only have me to blame.

On the fly adjustments, no problem about doing when off. If you switch between roast levels, then is a pain. Thats why I stick with one roast style


----------

